# Poll - What is your flavour profile?



## Wesley (24/10/14)

In light of the recent voting on top local and international juices, I thought it would be interesting to see what the forum's preferred types of flavours are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/10/14)

I have 2, but can only select 1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

johan said:


> I have 2, but can only select 1



me too. and one of mine can possibly be classed as either tobacco or dessert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/10/14)

I like to mix the two

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

You can pick 2 now - don't want to give too many or else we won't get an idea of the preference

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

I vape them all except flavourless....very difficult to choose (and classify) my absolute favourite, but shall make a choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

Andre said:


> I vape them all except flavourless....very difficult to choose (and classify) my absolute favourite, but shall make a choice.


 
Well I just made it even more difficult - you now have to pick two!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Wesley said:


> Well I just made it even more difficult - you now have to pick two!


That actually makes it easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

Wesley said:


> You can pick 2 now - don't want to give too many or else we won't get an idea of the preference



awesome and choices submitted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

My guess is Dessert and Menthol will take it... your predictions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (24/10/14)

To me 'fruit' and 'Menthol' is only a single choice ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (24/10/14)

join me now. come to the grey side. we don't have cookies or eternal salvation, we just have , um, well you'll see when you get here. its awesome. we promise. come over to the flavourless nic side. you know you wanna.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/10/14)

I managed to vote for two - if I was limited to choosing one on a permanent basis, there's no way I would be able to choose to let either tabac or dessert go.

But those two are by far my 'must have at all times' profiles.


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Wesley said:


> My guess is Dessert and Menthol will take it... your predictions?


Fruit.


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Good poll @Wesley 
I went for tobacco and mint

I see tobacco and dessert are doing well
I can understand both
Tobacco because many want that smoking sensation
Dessert because many people just love the sweeter things in life.


----------



## free3dom (24/10/14)

It seems there are a lot of sweet toothed vapers.

You all must eat a lot of veggies to justify those Desert flavours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wesley (28/10/14)

Dessert taking a huge lead - bumping for anyone who hasn't voted yet...


----------



## Nancy_Bout (21/11/14)

Tobacco mints menthols watermelons


----------

